# Glucose Tablets



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

I have searched the shops and chemists for glucose tablets without luck. As a diabetic I use have them with me as express medicine if blood sugar drops. But I have only found it like powder in 500 gram package. A little problem carrying a big package and a spoon everywhere.

Now I have ordered from Germany but after 3 weeks no sign of them( with DHL, should come with postman). If anyone know where to find them, they are mostly with a name like Dextro in it, plese tell

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> I have searched the shops and chemists for glucose tablets without luck. As a diabetic I use have them with me as express medicine if blood sugar drops. But I have only found it like powder in 500 gram package. A little problem carrying a big package and a spoon everywhere.
> 
> Now I have ordered from Germany but after 3 weeks no sign of them( with DHL, should come with postman). If anyone know where to find them, they are mostly with a name like Dextro in it, plese tell
> 
> Anders


Wonder if any Expats coming over in the next few days could bring you some from Boots Chemist at the airport. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> Wonder if any Expats coming over in the next few days could bring you some from Boots Chemist at the airport. :fingerscrossed:


I would really appreciate that!

I have ordered 2 years of stock from Germany but it seems that it will take a LOOOONG time to arrive. It was sent the 21th and no sign as yet

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> I would really appreciate that!
> 
> I have ordered 2 years of stock from Germany but it seems that it will take a LOOOONG time to arrive. It was sent the 21th and no sign as yet
> 
> Anders


Great...lets hope someone reading this can oblige if they are flying over.:clap2:


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> I have searched the shops and chemists for glucose tablets without luck. As a diabetic I use have them with me as express medicine if blood sugar drops. But I have only found it like powder in 500 gram package. A little problem carrying a big package and a spoon everywhere.
> 
> Now I have ordered from Germany but after 3 weeks no sign of them( with DHL, should come with postman). If anyone know where to find them, they are mostly with a name like Dextro in it, plese tell
> 
> Anders


Is there not a diabetic association in Paphos that could be a source of these or equivalent? I would have hoped that there is a diabetic clinic at the general hospital which could help, after all Cyprus has one of the highest incidences of diabetes in Europe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> Is there not a diabetic association in Paphos that could be a source of these or equivalent? I would have hoped that there is a diabetic clinic at the general hospital which could help, after all Cyprus has one of the highest incidences of diabetes in Europe.


It seams to me that no one knows about this sugar. I think we have visited 10 chemists and no one of them had a clue. I don't know what diabetics here use to treat low blood sugar. But I will try to find a support group.

Anyway if I get my box from Germany I will have for a couple of years. It cost almost nothing there

Anders


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The association is based in Nicosia.
If you have a regular chemist you should find out the name of the company that produces it and take it to them to see if they can order it (it might take a while).
You can also try health food stores.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

theresoon said:


> The association is based in Nicosia.
> If you have a regular chemist you should find out the name of the company that produces it and take it to them to see if they can order it (it might take a while).
> You can also try health food stores.


Yea I found them. I have now ordered wholesale from Germany so I will manage and I got an offer from someone flying from UK.
Thanks for the thought

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

good result!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> good result!!


Oh Yes. Btw the dog miss you


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Oh Yes. Btw the dog miss you



 I'll be over!


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

My partner is diabetic I got some the other week from the chemist near Paps in Kissonerga.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

tammy123 said:


> My partner is diabetic I got some the other week from the chemist near Paps in Kissonerga.


Thank you for the tip. Ist seem that I will be well provided after all. Thank you all that helped in this, it is important for a diabetic

Anders


----------

